
JPHP – PHP on the JVM - eatonphil
http://j-php.net/
======
BenoitP
For those wondering, this is not a Truffle/Graal initiative[1]. They don't
seem to offer access to PHP C Extensions.

I wonder if this will be easy to do when Sulong[2] is ready.

But this is great to see another project towards the goal of one VM to rule
them all.

[1] From [https://github.com/jphp-compiler/jphp/wiki/For-
Contributors](https://github.com/jphp-compiler/jphp/wiki/For-Contributors) :

> Our project uses the ASM java library to generate Java VM bytecode

[2] [https://github.com/graalvm/sulong](https://github.com/graalvm/sulong)

